# sliver dapple, black base.  larger stallions?



## SKY (14 June 2013)

Hi, 
I can't see loads in USA, but only few wee ones here.  I am looking for a homozygous black silver dapple, min height 14.2hh but would prefer 15-16hhs.
I can't find any never mind them in homozygous.  Have seen loads of wee ones but not big enough.

Thanks


----------



## SKY (14 June 2013)

Auto correct sorry, that was I can see loads in usa.


----------



## Dogrose (15 June 2013)

There are some gypsy cobs in that colour at stud in the UK.


----------



## SKY (15 June 2013)

Where? Have you a website link I can't find them.  Thanks for reply.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 June 2013)

Da Vinci is a Silver Dapple cob stallion. He's only 13.2hh though.

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_53706.html


----------



## SKY (15 June 2013)

Thank you, I would need at least 14.2hh So hard to find that height.  Ideally homozygous.  Thanks a million for link he's class.


----------



## s4sugar (15 June 2013)

AI from the USA is possible but what is the mare?

I have to say that the 13.2 stallion would probably not be entire if he were black.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 June 2013)

You're really going to struggle to find a bigger one.  The gene is in Rocky Mountains (I can't find one at stud in the UK) and Mustangs (again not often seen in the UK).

Apart from gypsy cobs, it's in shetlands and miniatures. Da Vinci is one of the largest I've seen over here with the gene. You might find one, but it will be a tough search. 

What about getting frozen semen shipped over? You would then have a better selection of stallions to choose from.

ETA. Icelandics have the gene, but again possibly too short for you?


----------



## SKY (15 June 2013)

That sounds really really expensive.  I'll 
Keep looking in uk.  Its not for this year cover but searching for next year.  Thanks a million for helping.


----------



## elijahasgal (15 June 2013)

There is a youngster that I believe they hope to present for grading in a couple of years by Amoureux.....totally stunning!  Unfortunatly doesnt help you now!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (15 June 2013)

Coates Twilight is 14.2hh:

http://www.gypsyhorses.co.uk/stud.asp


----------



## SKY (15 June 2013)

Would still be interested to know, any links.  Thanks


----------



## SKY (15 June 2013)

Just seen the link.  Class thanks


----------



## Dogrose (15 June 2013)

Just wanted to add, homozygous silver dapples can suffer from eye deformities, some breeders discourage breeding two together.


----------



## SKY (15 June 2013)

I have heavy coloured traditional mares that I would like to put to a black homozygous silver dapple.  Would love a black silver dapple foal.


----------



## SKY (17 June 2013)

Not for stud and other one habit small.  Still looking but its for next years year so plenty of time.  But have found that this is the time to pick next years as all advertised now.


----------



## templewood (24 June 2013)

Try looking at Comtois. They should suit your cob mares and are fairly tall. There is a Comtois FB page which might be able to help.


----------



## Faeryoak (22 April 2014)

This comment is for s4sugar who said earlier in this thread that 'in their opinion if the 13.2 were black he would be gelded'..
And what in your expert opinion is the reason for this? I own Da Vinci and would love to educated in what makes a valuable stallion? He certainly is not entire just because if his colour.
Also dog rose is correct, double silver dapples risk eye deformity.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 April 2014)

Grey horses are born black,  they then become dark,  or steel-grey,  then as they age,  they turn to one grey colour,  and generally without the dapples,  has always been my understanding of the colour system.

Dark grey is just an age related colour,  or so I thought.  My point is that just about all grey horses have been a dark dappled colour,  at sometime in their lives.  Am I wrong?

Alec.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 April 2014)

Alec, Silver Dapple is a separate gene from the grey gene. 

RE grey, all greys are born a colour, it doesn't have to be black or black based, it can be chestnut or chestnut based. Not all greys go through a dappled stage. My own grey was born chestnut and never went dapple grey. Her sire was also born chestnut, but he did go dapple grey. I do wonder if having the sooty gene (which adds black pigment and causes dapples on non greys) is the key to dapple grey. I don't know the answer, but hopefully as more research is done into colour genetics it will be answered.


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 April 2014)

Faeryoak said:



			This comment is for s4sugar who said earlier in this thread that 'in their opinion if the 13.2 were black he would be gelded'..
And what in your expert opinion is the reason for this? I own Da Vinci and would love to educated in what makes a valuable stallion? He certainly is not entire just because if his colour.
Also dog rose is correct, double silver dapples risk eye deformity.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't take offence - I may be wrong but I think that was an 'off the cuff' generalised comment from s4sugar, as realistically you cannot see enough of the stallion from those head on pictures to fault his conformation. He has a lovely pony head, luxurious mane and feather and is an unusual colour.


----------



## Spring Feather (22 April 2014)

It's certainly very odd to me, as a brood mare owner, to see an advert for a stallion which does not show any conformation photos.  How, and why, would anyone choose a stallion based on head and butt shots?


----------



## Clodagh (22 April 2014)

Because of you are breeding a trad the main thing is its mane, tail and feather? Sorry that is a cynical non trad fan comment! But I don't see why you (owner) have neither a moving shot or a proper side on confo. Can you tell me why, as I am genuinely interested?


----------



## Faeryoak (23 April 2014)

Grey is a dominat gene, and so carriers( even if it does not show at first) will grey out over time. Grey and silver could not be more different. Silver ( like cream ) is a dilution gene, it is not a base colour. It only works on black base hair although red horses can carry it but it won't show. There is a brilliant page on FB that has all the answers, just gone blank on the name and can't be bothered to type this again later, so I'll find out and post when I get in!!


----------



## LessThanPerfect (23 April 2014)

Faracat said:



			You're really going to struggle to find a bigger one.  The gene is in Rocky Mountains (I can't find one at stud in the UK) and Mustangs (again not often seen in the UK).

Apart from gypsy cobs, it's in shetlands and miniatures. Da Vinci is one of the largest I've seen over here with the gene. You might find one, but it will be a tough search. 

What about getting frozen semen shipped over? You would then have a better selection of stallions to choose from.

ETA. Icelandics have the gene, but again possibly too short for you?
		
Click to expand...

Some Icelandic breeders are breeding for bigger horses now-I know Pentland Hills Icelandics near Edinburgh used to breed 14hh plus Icelandics. Might be worth getting in touch with Jill Noble who owns them.


----------



## Faeryoak (24 April 2014)

Answer about the photos: just because I like them and having bred horses for over 30 years I find it works for me.


----------



## silverdilutes (4 June 2014)

Faeryoak said:



			Grey is a dominat gene, and so carriers( even if it does not show at first) will grey out over time. Grey and silver could not be more different. Silver ( like cream ) is a dilution gene, it is not a base colour. It only works on black base hair although red horses can carry it but it won't show. There is a brilliant page on FB that has all the answers, just gone blank on the name and can't be bothered to type this again later, so I'll find out and post when I get in!!
		
Click to expand...

I have recently had semen collected from my Silver Dapple Gypsy Cob. EE aa nZ.The semen is frozen and held by Groomsbridge stud. He is a 2yo and standing 14.2hh. He is expected to make at least 15hh. Parents are that size.He is now a gelding and my intention is to show him in cob classes. His conformation and action is of that standard.It was not practical for me to keep him entire which is why he was gelded.I can email you with pictures and further information.I have had him since a foal he is kind and bold and easy to handle.


----------



## ladieswhomunch (4 June 2014)

Hi, I was wondering how you had found groomsbridge, their service, and if you know anything about the vets they use do they freeze themselves? I have a 3 yr old who I would quite like to collect off before having him gelded to keep that option open. thanks


----------



## silverdilutes (4 June 2014)

ladieswhomunch said:



			Hi, I was wondering how you had found groomsbridge, their service, and if you know anything about the vets they use do they freeze themselves? I have a 3 yr old who I would quite like to collect off before having him gelded to keep that option open. thanks
		
Click to expand...

Rossdales in Newmarket are my vets and they do all the work there. Groomsbridge stud (you can Google)  is near Newmarket. They freeze and keep the semen there and send out to clients when needed. All very efficient and helpful.


----------



## ladieswhomunch (4 June 2014)

Amazing thank you. Do you use rossdales for all your work, I have had experience of horses referred there, do you find their ambulatory service good value and efficient?


----------



## ladieswhomunch (4 June 2014)

I assume they are very experienced with this sort of work!


----------



## silverdilutes (4 June 2014)

ladieswhomunch said:



			Amazing thank you. Do you use rossdales for all your work, I have had experience of horses referred there, do you find their ambulatory service good value and efficient?
		
Click to expand...

I came to Newmarket about 40 years ago and I have always used them. Value I am not sure but I don't get charged for visits as they are always going past me on their rounds. Certainly very efficient and approachable.


----------



## silverdilutes (4 June 2014)

Yes they are very experienced


----------

